

Show HN: I built this in 5 minutes, and this is why Ratchet is awesome - zafriedman
https://github.com/zafriedman/ratchet-signup

======
infinii
I give up. I failed to find the awesomeness. I see a login form (view).
Ratchet is an MVC framework, your page does nothing. :(

~~~
zafriedman
The awesomeness in my opinion is that a) this took me literally five minutes
which means that I had to write absolutely none of my own CSS classes for
mobile prototyping, the wonderful guys who developed Ratchet did that for me
already! Also, Ratchet is not an MVC framework, it's a front-end iPhone
targeted mobile prototyping framework. It allows you to prototype a mobile UI
with HTML/CSS/JS faster than prototyping in native Objective-C. At first
glance, I honestly think these guys are being humble by calling it a
prototyping framework. I could see myself using this for mobile web versions
of my apps, although that does presuppose that everything "works" pretty
closely to the level one would expect it to reading the docs on their
homepage. Check out the link I posted in another comment, you might be
confusing Ratchet with something else.

~~~
adrianpike
Interesting, so how is it different from something like jQuery mobile?

~~~
zafriedman
I think it really comes down to a matter of preference. This looks interesting
to me, and it caught my eye when I saw it on Hacker News much in the same way
Meteor did when it came out. For me personally, it just passed the initial
smell test really well.

In terms of some concrete attributes which I like, I think it probably is the
best framework I've seen in terms of the general aesthetic. I have high hopes
that it will allow me to create most of the view elements I'd need to
prototype in an incredibly short period of time. I haven't used jQuery mobile
for some time now (> 1 year) yet it seems like there are more CSS classes in
Ratchet that mimic the iOS look and feel well enough that one could develop a
full iOS app prototype in a day or less. If I remember correctly from using
jQuery mobile, there was a bit more code to write, and the general look just
didn't feel as good to me.

------
zafriedman
UPDATE: This was probably really stupid of me to do right now, but I've been
wanting to change my GitHub name for awhile... and just did... so if anyone
would like to checkout the repo you can find it now at
<https://github.com/kulte/ratchet-signup>

------
junto
You forgot the sign up button! :-)

It has a form (missing a submit button) and then an "OR, sign up with
Facebook".

------
railsjedi
Looks great, is there a hosted link somewhere for people to play with without
having to download?

~~~
zafriedman
If what you mean is there a CDN for the Ratchet javascript, I don't think so.
If you go to the website <http://maker.github.com/ratchet/> there is a
download link, but my repo just augments what you get in the download
folder... like I said, 5 minutes :)

EDIT: I see what you mean now, no I didn't put up a hosted link since I just
developed the one screen during a 5 min break. That's a decent idea though,
maybe I'll make a full demo application (maybe I'll make it a Todo list, no
one has ever used that for a demo app before) and put it up on Heroku.

------
programminggeek
Hey, that's great, but you could already do rapid app prototyping all the way
to full app development with Kendo Mobile. Paired with PhoneGap it's a highly
productive way to build an app.

~~~
malandrew
Can you give me some examples of apps built with Kendo Mobile so I can see how
it actually performs?

~~~
programminggeek
I built the ReMeme app for iOS and Android using Kendo Mobile.

